# Tennis and Soccer: Betting with Bitcoins



## nevergiveup (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,
I will try to share all the bets I placed, mainly on soccer and tennis, my two favorite sports. 
I recently bought some Bitcoins and will place all bets with this cryptocurrency for now.
For easy reading, 1U = 0.01 Btc

Bookmaker where I bet with Bitcoins > http://bit.ly/2xSvKPJ 

Good luck all!


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 4, 2017)

My Bankroll is 50u.

First bet will be on Dimitrov at 2.20 against Del Potro.

I watched Del Potro against Cuevas and I was not too impressed, Cuevas being a clay courter, he was 3 points away from winning the first set.
For me this match is pretty much a fifty/fifty, therefore probably a small value on Dimitrov @ 2.20.

Dimitrov @ 2.20
Stake: 1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 4, 2017)

*Dimitrov wins*
*+1.20u*


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 4, 2017)

Dimitrov is always a rollercoaster. It's nice this time he got the win without drama.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 4, 2017)

True. he usually chokes in tie breakers. Surprisingly clutch today.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 5, 2017)

Tomorrow will be a bet on Gasquet @ 1.82
Given that Goffin appeared to be clearly injured and barely got through Ebden, I think Gasquet should do the job tomorrow.

Gasquet @ 1.82
Stake: 1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 6, 2017)

-*1u*

disappointing from Gasquet, he was leading 5-3, 40-0 in the opening set.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 8, 2017)

For today, I think the best bet to place is Kyrgios to beat Nadal @ 2.42
I watched their match in Cincinnati, and the Aussie was never bothered too much and won pretty comfortably. I think he has a strong shot at winning the final.

Goffin should win the Tokyo Open but I dont like the odds.

Kyrgios @ 2.42
1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok I'll try Goffin 2-0
I think Mannarino still lacks experience in those big matches, and is still titleless. Goffin should win in two sets.


Goffin 2-0 @ 2.06
1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 8, 2017)

*Goffin +1.06*
*Kyrgios - 1.00*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 8, 2017)

Soccer: Poland vs Montenegro

Poland playing at home and superior on paper should win by at least two goals.
That's why I will try the asian handicap Poland -1 
Robert Lewandowski will be too much to handle for Montenegro (at least that is my prediction)

*Poland -1 @ 1.50
stake: 1u*

Great confidence in this pick


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 9, 2017)

4-2, Great job Poland 

*Poland -1 @ 1.50*
*+0.5u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 9, 2017)

Ecuador vs Argentina / Soccer
Football - World Cup 2018 qualifications 

Argentina the finalist from 2014 World Cup is facing  Ecuador. I believe they will start strong at Ecuador from first minute and we can expect them getting a comfortable win here over them. I think the most realistic option is Argentina to win @ 1.50 . Hopefully we will see a good game.

Good luck to you all.

*Argentina @ 1.50
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 11, 2017)

*Argentina *
*+0.50u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 11, 2017)

Goffin 1.40 vs Simon
Tennis / Shanghai

This one is a no brainer for me. Simon's form is awful these days.

Goffin may be a bit tired, but still he is playing superb level since the start of the Asian season.

*Goffin @ 1.40
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 11, 2017)

Goffin
-1u

messed up badly, well his winning streak had to end eventually.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 11, 2017)

Alright ... same odds here, with Thiem vs Troicki.

I am going to trust Thiem @ 1.40. He is not at his best lately, but I do not like Troicki at all, typical example of a player who is solid at times on hard court but with a very limited talent.

Thiem needs some wins here.

*Thiem @ 1.40
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 12, 2017)

Thiem
-1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 12, 2017)

Federer vs Dolgopolov

I am going to back Federer 2-0 here, as Dolgopolov's game never gave him trouble in the past. 

*Federer 2-0 @ 1.58
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 12, 2017)

Fed still reliable at 36 yo 

*+ 0.58u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 12, 2017)

Federer vs Gasquet
Tennis / Shanghai

Now that is a HUGE confidence, as when Federer plays Gasquet he always trash him.
Federer plays too fast, Gasquet likes to defend and play way too behind of his base line. Result: he gets destroyed everytime.
Odds are low, 1.16 but this is super safe.

*Federer @ 1.16
Big stake: 50u*

good luck all.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 13, 2017)

*Federer
+8u
*
Well this big stake is a winner, but Federer looked shaky and almost scared me in the first set at 4-4 break point against him.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 13, 2017)

Dijon - PSG
Soccer / Ligue 1

PSG has been just brutal in the final third at the start of the season: 27 goals in 8 matches with superb attacking trio (Cavani, Neymar, Mbappe). The only question for me is how many goals will PSG bag this time? Considering the vulnerabilities Dijon defense showed lately, I reckon PSG - 2 is a rock solid bet (prediction: 0-3 or 0-4).

*PSG - 2.0 @ 1.60
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 15, 2017)

PSG
- 1u


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 15, 2017)

Soccer / Serie A / Inter Milan vs Milan AC

Derby of Italy, this is one of those no team want to lose by any mean. I choose this match to bet on goals because this match is very hard to predict. Both of teams are playing offensive football and i think here we can watch more than one goal just in first half. Both teams can score a lot, so I am gonna pick Over 2.5 goals.

*Over 2.5 @ 1.90
1u*


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 16, 2017)

*Inter wins 3-2, easy winner.

+0.9U*


----------



## nevergiveup (Jan 29, 2018)

For those interested in betting with bitcoin: Bookmaker where I bet > http://bit.ly/2xSvKPJ
This is very similar to Pinnacle, same markets and volumes.


----------

